# our darkest day



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

As a knick fan,what do you consider our "darkest day"???

I am really torn...Charles Smith really hurt..Watching Starks hoist em was bad..Ewing getting suspened was a joke...

But trading Camby and what should have been Amare will last for years


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

That has got to be the most painful poll I've ever read. Guess I got to go with Starks 3-18 as we were that close, but damn, why so many good ones to choose from?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

STARKS! if he was 7-18 knicks win the championship


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I have to go with the reggie killing us in the last 20 secs. That was sooo bad i wanted to cry lol.

This is Indiana towards reggie after that game lol


:allhail:


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

I was so mad when the spurs beat the Knicks in the finals, i was so proud of the knicks that season and that made me a fan forever. It would have to be ewing not "playing" against the spurs.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i am suprised no one has went with charles smith missing 3 point blank tipins with 7 seconds left....

I was pretty pissed when Stern suspended ewing for getting off the bench in the ward-pj brown wrestlemania....

And starks was a killer....


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

i just picked that.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

now that i think about it,we have not caught a break for a while....maybe things will change in the lottery this year


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

The Knicks were never going to draft Amare, he chose to only work out with three teams.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Also, only the top two selections qualify. All the others happened when the Knicks weren't favored to win it. Ewing was ancient when Layden came along. The Bulls were favored to win it anyway when the Knicks got the whole team suspended. Bernard King probably wouldn't have fit in well with Ewing and the only reason they got Ewing in the first place is because King tore up his knee.

Starks shooting cost the Knicks the Finals, and Smith's bricking cost the Knicks the only series they had an edge over the Bulls.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Rashidi said:


> The Knicks were never going to draft Amare, he chose to only work out with three teams.


It probably would have been Wilcox.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Rashidi said:


> Also, only the top two selections qualify.


I think you mean only selections two and three. I agree those were our two best chances to win it all.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I think had Ewing not torn his Achiles that would have been a very tough Knick squad...

Camby was playing out of his mind as was Spree,bt they needed more height to play against Duncan and the Admiral...

And the Miami bral was the most ridiculous call by Stern ever


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

94 game 7 for me was the worst. of course because the knicks lost the title, but also because starks is my all time favorite player. then seeing the newspapers and listening to guys talk about starks... just agonizing. i was 11 years old and to this day it was one of the most depressing times of my life. but i never once blamed starks for losing the game for us. he had an unbelievable year and playoffs, without him the knicks dont come close to that point.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I loved the Starks/Miller rivalry, that was one for the ages.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

that Starks lefthnded slam from the baseline may have been the best dunk i have ever seen,considering it was in heavy traffic,with time running down and in a pressure enviorment....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Why isn't LJ going down up there as a choice even?

-Joe C.


----------

